# Best Sound Quality Speakers??



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2011)

Which is the best Sound Quality speakers which will not break even if the volume is set to Max??? 

 Is it BOSE? or any other?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely BOSE is the best you can have with patented sound technology....but apart from them JBL and Yamaha speakers are also good...


----------



## d3p (Jan 10, 2011)

Whats your Budget ??? Depends on the requirements Logitech Z230 2.1 will be awesome.
Bass is flawless & review recently done on Thinkdigit : - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/135387-logitech-z-623-true-successor-logitech-z-2300-a.html


----------



## Tenida (Jan 11, 2011)

Whats ur budget?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2011)

@amartya87: its not about budget.....its about the best sound quality......as per my query....


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

*Monitor audio, jamo, klipsch, B&W, anthony gallo, dali, mordaunt short, kef ,usher* etc.. to name a few.     These are audiophile grade equipment so expect to pay a premium.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 11, 2011)

bose all the way. assuming you may go for ranges may be beyond 15-20000Rs. , options are endless...

Enjoy~!


----------



## Tenida (Jan 11, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> @amartya87: its not about budget.....its about the best sound quality......as per my query....



Ok if budget is not a factor then go for BOSE ...


----------



## rockfella (Jan 11, 2011)

Bose: Overpriced/meant for people who have money to blow and don't want to tweak the sound much!
JBL: Flat sound no quality! Screw the flamers!
Yamaha : Expensive again and heavy bass not much quality sound.
Onkyo: Quality sound decent price. Check reviews of HT-S3300 for Rs. 22-25k there is no better deal in the market, comes with AVR and 660W RMS 5.1 speakers/downfiring woofer.
No idea about the rest. Sound and Video is very subjective. You might like BOSE your friend might feel nakamichi is way better etc. So try to get a demo.

For PC users on budget: Edifier c3 for 6-7k is the best bet!


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2011)

speedyguy said:


> bose all the way. assuming you may go for ranges may be beyond 15-20000Rs. , options are endless...
> 
> Enjoy~!



I think this cost is for Bose headphones...normal 2.1 speaker setup starts from 40k i suppose...not sure.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 11, 2011)

Logitech Z-5500....is also excellent.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 12, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I think this cost is for Bose headphones...normal 2.1 speaker setup starts from 40k i suppose...not sure.



lol i think ur right. so as i mentioned since budget is no consideration, options are endless. can go to lakhs i guess.

Enjoy~!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 12, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Logitech Z-5500....is also excellent.



yep  .. isko laga dala to room hila dala...


----------



## Tenida (Jan 12, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> yep  .. isko laga dala to room hila dala...



Well said...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2011)

I can c dat lots of people support BOSE.....& I've heard dat even the tiny BOSE speakers
produce immense sound.......

what r DOLBY speakers my frnd told me dat in these speakers u will not hear any squeeking or scratching sound even if u set the volume to MAX is true???


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 12, 2011)

Read this 
*Arkangyls Great Big Audio Post - [H]ard|Forum* 
Logitech is known as *Logicrap* around here, and for good reason.

For roughly what you pay, you could have gotten these *M-Audio AV40s *or the *D1080Mkii* and been blown away by the quality.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 12, 2011)

Corsair made a set too


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 12, 2011)

logitech, intex are craps for long terms.... avoid them. no idea abt dolby, but ya base as someone asking is true to have excellent sound. its bound to be high priced.

Enjoy~!

l


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

Klipsh pro media 2.1 is great for the price. It recently took over jamo and has lots of high end options that surpass bose easily.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 12, 2011)

The one which we have in the market is Klipsch pro media GMX-A 2.1 They are not klipsch pro media 2.1.


----------



## techlife (Jan 12, 2011)

Klipsch pro media 2.1 with ease. GMX are also nice.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> The one which we have in the market is Klipsch pro media GMX-A 2.1 They are not klipsch pro media 2.1.



Thanks for the info buddy. Any idea on the gmx pricing here?


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 13, 2011)

Have a look at Corsair SP2500.

Excellent speakers for gaming, music and movies.  I can't wait to buy these speakers


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Have a look at Corsair SP2500.
> 
> Excellent speakers for gaming, music and movies.  I can't wait to buy these speakers



OMG...the woofer is as same size as my NZXT cabby.....awesome


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Have a look at Corsair SP2500.
> 
> Excellent speakers for gaming, music and movies.  I can't wait to buy these speakers



These look awesome man!!!! How much is the warranty ?? Also do they have a 5.1 setup?


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 13, 2011)

abhidev said:


> These look awesome man!!!! How much is the warranty ?? Also do they have a 5.1 setup?



If you see the review. Their gaming headphone was awesome. They have just entered into speaker business. Their warranty is 2 years. If you are low on budget you can also look for SP2200 series. It produces big gaming sound in small package

Someone moving form Logitech Z2300 into SP 2500 will see the difference in quality

Introduction - Corsair SP2500 2.1 Speaker System Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## amit.chaddha (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Forum Members,

I need your help. I checked with Logitech dealer in Mumbai he mentioned that Logitech Z2300 production is stopped around the world is it true should i go for Z623 or is it somehow u can get me Z2300 but will i get complete support from logitech team for any issues or not. Apart from Logitech Z 623 which one is best speakers in India with service support i can get? Edifier or Klipsh Promedia. i am ready to put in around 8,500 max Rs but it should be 1 time quality need your help  please

Amit Chaddha 9930991764
amit.chaddha@hotmail.com


----------



## mayanksharma (Jan 16, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> yep  .. isko laga dala to room hila dala...


hehe! Hell yeah to that! Rocking speakers for the price man. 



maverick786us said:


> Read this
> *Arkangyls Great Big Audio Post - [H]ard|Forum*
> Logitech is known as *Logicrap* around here, and for good reason.


My friend, many things are known as bull / craps here and there. For speakers, trust no one but your ears. If its good to you, rest doesn't matter at all.


----------



## rockfella (Jan 17, 2011)

Edifier C3. 


amit.chaddha said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> 
> I need your help. I checked with Logitech dealer in Mumbai he mentioned that Logitech Z2300 production is stopped around the world is it true should i go for Z623 or is it somehow u can get me Z2300 but will i get complete support from logitech team for any issues or not. Apart from Logitech Z 623 which one is best speakers in India with service support i can get? Edifier or Klipsh Promedia. i am ready to put in around 8,500 max Rs but it should be 1 time quality need your help  please
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 17, 2011)

is logitech Z-623 good?how much is the price?


----------



## d3p (Jan 17, 2011)

If you can buy it from bangalore, then contact neoteric Systems Bangalore. If i'm not wrong, then they are the authorised distributers & sellers of Logitech in Bangalore. Even though the model is phased out, you can still have a proper warranty claimed from them from the date of the purchase. Hope it helps.

If money is not the factor, then go with Bose Companion Series.

@Karanth85 :- logitech Z-623 costs roughly 7k in Bangalore & the build & sound quality is so crappy, when compared to Z2300. I'm just wondering how these speakers are THX Certified F***ing no idea. 

Try ONKYO & find the difference.

@Amit.Chaddha: Try Altec Lancing MX6021, cost around 6k & got good reviews too.


----------



## techplugger (Jan 17, 2011)

You can go for Altec Lansing MX 6021 Expressionist Ultra Speaker System these speakers are fantastic in quality,bass and volume also. I am also using Altec Lansing MX 6021 Expressionist Ultra Speaker System,they are just awesome. I bought them from ratetorate.in.You too can choose them as i found their service to be commendable.


----------



## amit.chaddha (Jan 18, 2011)

techplugger said:


> You can go for Altec Lansing MX 6021 Expressionist Ultra Speaker System these speakers are fantastic in quality,bass and volume also. I am also using Altec Lansing MX 6021 Expressionist Ultra Speaker System,they are just awesome. I bought them from ratetorate.in.You too can choose them as i found their service to be commendable.


...


Thanks but I heard that MX 6021 is not magnetically shielded and interferes with Wifi or mobile signals is it true?

I can shell out around 8 to 8500Rs? But i want the best piece i was interested for Logitech Z2300 sad production has stopped. kindly advise? Do we get Edifier in India?



dep5kor said:


> If you can buy it from bangalore, then contact neoteric Systems Bangalore. If i'm not wrong, then they are the authorised distributers & sellers of Logitech in Bangalore. Even though the model is phased out, you can still have a proper warranty claimed from them from the date of the purchase. Hope it helps.
> 
> If money is not the factor, then go with Bose Companion Series.
> 
> ...



Hi Dep, 

Thanks for your response Could you give me the number of the Bangalore dealer please i think you yourself are using Logitech Z2300? How is it does it give you a blast of music where in you can hear beats and guitar strings, the best or just OK ? 
Onkyo is a chinese or an japanese brand never heard? Kindly ellaborate?

My Budget is around  8k to 8.2k


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2011)

amit.chaddha said:


> ...
> Do we get Edifier in India?



Yes...they r available also Diper is good brand in speakers.....

I saw a demo of BOSE in a mall but on very high volume...they were tearing the 
ear drum........otherwise sound quality is good....


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 18, 2011)

bose has a showroom in brigade road in bangalore i guess.

Enjoy~!


----------



## d3p (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey amith,

Z2300 shakes my small world from last 2-1/2 year.

I Contacted Neoterics on these below numbers.
080-42434112, 42434113, & got to know the product got his End of Life & last piece they sold was on Dec-2010.

So tough luck man.

Best Buy go with Altec Lancing MX6021 or if can afford then get a Seinh..Headphone, which will never disturb others.

Enjoy & all the best.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jan 19, 2011)

how is the logitech z-5500 . its thx certified , n iv read like 50 diff websites , everyone said they r amzing .. anyone heard 'em ?


----------



## mayanksharma (Jan 20, 2011)

^^You now know buddy!


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jan 20, 2011)

then i'll go 4 it ..


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jan 24, 2011)

i bought logitech z-5500 yesterday , they are amazing ... at full volume bass is solid... crystal clear sound ,, 
best speakers i have ever heard !!


----------



## S_V (Jan 31, 2011)

Bose is not for Rich people or not the ones who don't tweak much...

BOSE is meant for true Audiophile's. When Bose is set with Well noted Receiver's such as *Harman receivers*. it will rock your world. 
Next is Yamaha,POLK...... according to my Experience.


My best Buy on speakers are my S750 7.1.. MAX or LOW volume,, no distortion or any hiss.. MoVee or Games,,, It will produce the way it's meant to be.... Thanks to *700 Watts* RMS.. Especially *DTS ES* certified Movies are awesome than DD5.1 or EX

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/i7%20800D/S750.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2011)

^how much is the cost of creative gigaworks s750 7.1 ?


----------



## S_V (Jan 31, 2011)

when i purchased it was 28,000/-.

I think it's worth for 7.1 ... Once you go 7.1 never goes back...


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 1, 2011)

S_V said:


> Bose is not for Rich people or not the ones who don't tweak much...


I beg to differ my frnd! If thats the case, then there are many other brands to consider too.



S_V said:


> My best Buy on speakers are my S750 7.1.. MAX or LOW volume,, no distortion or any hiss.. MoVee or Games,,, It will produce the way it's meant to be.... Thanks to *700 Watts* RMS.. Especially *DTS ES* certified Movies are awesome than DD5.1 or EX


True, but how many games and movies are 8 channel? Most of them are available in 6 channel surround sound. Though S750 does upscaling to reproduce 8 channel surround effect!


----------



## S_V (Feb 2, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> I beg to differ my frnd! If thats the case, then there are many other brands to consider too.



I didn''t get you. What exactly you want me to differ....



mayanksharma said:


> True, but how many games and movies are 8 channel? Most of them are available in 6 channel surround sound. Though S750 does upscaling to reproduce 8 channel surround effect!



Can i Ask you One question? Did you by chance had any experience with S750 in Gaming? If not,, I really can't explain you or make believe that s750 is truely awesome in games. Any other speaker set,i dare say NONE will catch up in games. Atleast look for reviews like Guru3d, etc about this speakers in Gaming. I truely immerse in gaming with this set. May it be particles or voices, etc  it comes exactly where the character present in 3d scenario. With 5.1 speaker you hear side voice from rear speaker ,with just little turn they come to front speakers. S750 makes it rear->side->Front just like in real world.

Movies,
Well, you can use UPMIX from remote but only if you don't have Powerful sound card.. With Sound card ,for movies i use POWERDVD selecting 7.1 option. It's unbelievable experience.. though it's software level upmix....

Example...

Swades Movie...
One morning,where SRK wokes up, besides him,his nanny rotates some stone(i don't the word here).... Just before Actress matchmaking day....

That stone rotation is like this...
Starts from 
Center->Right->Sideright->RearRight->RearLeft->SideLeft->Left->Center->(loop continues)... until that scene passes... 

similarly.. there are lot of movies ,another one like in *"How to Train your Dragon"* S750 made sure that Dragons pass each speaker without missing especially Syncing with scene.. Thanks to POWERDVD.....


My Friend, I agree except BluRay, still DVD's are 5.1(DD5.1) or Latest DTS ES(6.1)...   I am stunned with Bluray Movies in my speakers and never know this speakers are such a beast.

*The only Drawback I saw in this speakers is CENTER speaker. They would have made little Powerful than other satellites to make Voice more punchier.*


----------



## static_x (Feb 3, 2011)

Listen to Cambridge Minx speakers their 2.1 range starts from 40K and 5.1 from 60k...rush to your nearest audio store selling these...give it a try and I bet you'll forget all Boses, logitechs, altecs.....ha ha ha ...and the size is so small that you may not locate the satellites in the room...AWESOME is the only word....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2011)

If small size is the requirement then have a look at *Anthony Gallo* Satellites. Design meets performance.

*Monitor audio* is also a very strong player.


----------



## static_x (Feb 3, 2011)

vickybat said:


> If small size is the requirement then have a look at *Anthony Gallo* Satellites. Design meets performance.
> 
> *Monitor audio* is also a very strong player.



I agree..listen to Monitor Audios M2 these small bunnies are enough to blow you away..the precision in sound is awesome...M2s 2 spk (bookshelf spk) set is for 15K


----------



## S_V (Feb 3, 2011)

static_x said:


> Listen to Cambridge Minx speakers their 2.1 range starts from 40K and 5.1 from 60k...rush to your nearest audio store selling these...give it a try and I bet you'll forget all Boses, logitechs, altecs.....ha ha ha ...and the size is so small that you may not locate the satellites in the room...AWESOME is the only word....



I might agree here.. My speakers were actually Developed By Cambridge Soundworks ,it's clearly on Woofer rear.  Creative did not design it...

So i can expect their quality in that mini speakers...


----------



## static_x (Feb 3, 2011)

^^
Cambridge made so many speakers in the past for Creative...
even i have a 12 year old Creative (Cambridge Soundworks) 4.1 speaker system (bought @14k) and it will make many of the recent speakers shiver....


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 3, 2011)

S_V said:


> Bose is not for Rich people or not the ones who don't tweak much...
> BOSE is meant for true Audiophile's.





S_V said:


> I didn''t get you. What exactly you want me to differ....


Bose is obviously for the ppl who are willing to cash more than usual! And you mentioned tweaking capabilities in Bose. Can you share some? Coz, I havent 

heard any.
If i am correct they dont even provide wattage ratings & specs for their systems! 



S_V said:


> My Friend, I agree except BluRay, still DVD's are 5.1(DD5.1) or Latest DTS ES(6.1)...   I am stunned with Bluray Movies in my speakers and never know this
> 
> speakers are such a beast.


Agreed! Only Blu-Ray movies have 8 channel surround audio tracks. Apart from that, everything played on it will get up-scaled!



S_V said:


> Can i Ask you One question? Did you by chance had any experience with S750 in Gaming?


Luckily, I had.
Honestly, i didn't find any difference. Can you tell me the name of game which has 8 channel surround audio built in & available as an option? Even if you're 

saying that, your side speakers are reproducing sound while playing games; IMO, that is nothing but real-time sound up-scaling done by the system and audio 

card.



S_V said:


> *The only Drawback I saw in this speakers is CENTER speaker. They would have made little Powerful than other satellites to make Voice
> 
> more punchier.*


I've heard both in movies and games.
I find Z5500's sub to be more capable of delivering blasts and booms than S750's! Thnx to massive 10" sub. S750 have better satellites(dual drivers). They've 

more cleaner and have sharper notes. On technical grounds, Z5500D have more connectivity and decoding options than S750. For manufacturer, Cambridge audio 

works definitely have upper band. Logitech on the other hand stayed well in game with Tang-Band sat(aluminum phase plugs) and sub(WT-644F PA) audio drivers!
No offense to S750 owners. This is from my own prospective. Opinions may vary.
Though verdict still remains solid: "Go with what your Ears tell Best!"


----------



## S_V (Feb 3, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> Bose is obviously for the ppl who are willing to cash more than usual! And you mentioned tweaking capabilities in Bose. Can you share some? Coz, I havent
> 
> heard any.
> If i am correct they dont even provide wattage ratings & specs for their systems!



You totally got it wrong.. Did i say we can tweak anywhere... I am just pointing to other member who told Bose is for only rich and who don't know how to tweak their speakers.. [Please go through this thread once before you start questions]

yes, BOSE is the one of the companies who setup Home Theaters according to your style and suits to your Room space and design.. They will personal come to your house and advise their setup which suits best for that environment. That's why they charge more. 

I am not FAN of Bose or seller ,so please stop asking about BOSE now.. If you want i can give you their contact details for more info.. 

Also I too wonder why they don't mention about their speakers spec's... 



> Though verdict still remains solid: "Go with what your Ears tell Best!"



yeah.... you are right....

your ears got set to Logitech and nothing we can do about it to convenience you... 

In fact i am used to Both Logitech 5500 and s750.. Loggy got few advantages regarding connectivity ..yes S750 lacks in it.. They should have include inbuilt Optical/Coaxial connections...  

What's the sound card you guys did testing with S750. Like i told u ,for S750 sound card is Key or pre req  component for its true potential. Audigy high end or X-Fi Xtrememusic is minimum to explore the true performance.. Before When we used an ordinary creative Sound card for S750, i thought Logitech is all over S750 but when we got X-FI xtreme music i changed my decision.. I am not being BIAS here. It's true fact and of course everyone has their own opinion..  

For starters try Lord of the Rings Video game.. "especially "I see you" Background Voice is completely missing in Logitech rear speakers infact sometimes we didn't really heard it. With S750 it's all over the speakers...  You don't have to see option for 7.1 or 8 channels in game settings becoz not all games have advanced audio options.. But yes there are games which clearly shows you 7.1 option in settings.. *Might be they used Windows Control panel module in their audio settings code. so depends on your config..it shows in the options. If not 5.1 is max you can see in games*.. That doesn't mean they don't support 8 channels.. That's where HighEnd sound cards does the Job.. 

My fav game since 2001 is *"Geoff Crammond Grand Prix 4"* does 8 channel becoz of good sound card.. Yes, I play that game till now becoz i am huge fan of F1..  

Regarding Blasts ,sorry i Don't agree with you...I didn't find much difference between them.. It's just treble is better in logitech.  Logitech Channels are weak compared to S750 satellites. Watch pearl Harbour, in both speakers . you will know the difference.... 

In *The Great Raid* Movie... The MG 42 machine gun sounded brutal in S750 compared to 5500...  

I have watched more than 700 DVD movies in both speakers.. I can say as Owner for Both Speakers... S750 rules over 5500D [55/45]..  I only think i didn't like S750 is center speaker where Loggy got good punch in it.. That's it...  Speaker placement sure makes lot of difference...

No offence...  Watch Region 1 DVD's like available In "Cinema Paradiso" outlets unlike dumb DVD's releases in India (Bigflix, shops etc)..  Majority DVD's from Region1 does have  DTS as well as DTS ES for English Movies..  There is lot of difference between Region 1 and other region DVD's in both sound and video... ofcourse provided goodies like extras,,

Also I don't watch DVDRIPs at all becoz of my Large screen as well as speakers.. Rips have very bad sound quality compared to DVD's ..  Just in case if you think i may be watching Rips and talking here.. NO i am not...

Also this is my Last comment in this Thread about this topic. Since the way i see it you wanted to prove that i am wrong about 8 channels gaming,BOSE (tweaking lol), Great Logitech 5500D Blasts...


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 7, 2011)

S_V said:


> You totally got it wrong.. Did i say we can tweak anywhere... I am just pointing to other member who told Bose is for only rich and who don't know how to tweak their speakers.. [Please go through this thread once before you start questions]


Your comprehension was quite different in what you said earlier and what you are saying right now! Apologies though.



S_V said:


> I am not FAN of Bose or seller ,so please stop asking about BOSE now.. If you want i can give you their contact details for more info..


Who are you referring to? May be again "just pointing to other member"..! Right? 



S_V said:


> your ears got set to Logitech and nothing we can do about it to convenience you...


Did i say mine are set to Logitech? And convenience for me about what? 



S_V said:


> In fact i am *used to Both Logitech 5500 and s750*.. Loggy got few advantages regarding connectivity ..yes S750 lacks in it.. They should have include inbuilt Optical/Coaxial connections...
> 
> ...but when we got X-FI xtreme music i changed my decision..
> 
> ...


I dont know what to say! 



S_V said:


> Also I don't watch DVDRIPs at all becoz of my Large screen as well as speakers.. Rips have very bad sound quality compared to DVD's ..  Just in case if you think i may be watching Rips and talking here.. NO i am not...


Nobody said that & nobody thinks you are!



S_V said:


> Also this is my Last comment in this Thread about this topic. Since the way i see it you wanted to prove that i am wrong about 8 channels gaming,BOSE (tweaking lol), Great Logitech 5500D Blasts...


I didnt want to prove anything here, friend. Just like anyone, I shared my opinions and views. 
I'll still stand with what i said before.


----------

